# Nashville local news story



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

This guy did a story on last night's news. He did a great job explaining the cuts and how it will affect drivers.

I can't post links since I just joined, go to news channel 5 site search for Uber and it will be the top link

Someone please email him to show your support for the story and keep it alive.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...new-cuts-hurt-them-not-company-287877241.html

Bottom of the page, but close. Was it on the 10'oclock or the am news, on air?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

duggles said:


> http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...new-cuts-hurt-them-not-company-287877241.html
> 
> Bottom of the page, but close. Was it on the 10'oclock or the am news, on air?


"It is a part time job for me. I do it about two to three days per week," said one Uber driver who didn't want to be identified. "Usually when there's a Predators game in town or big event. I was definitely out on New Years."

Weekend warriors.........


----------



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

It was on last night it was a video story with an interview and graphics from Uber blog


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Everyone responding needs to make sure he understands Ubermath. When Uber says income most people assume you are talking net. The "gross" reality is they are talking gross and not net.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Everyone responding needs to make sure he understands Ubermath. When Uber says income most people assume you are talking net. The "gross" reality is they are talking gross and not net.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

It seems like a lot of people in Nashville only do Uber as a part time job. No special insurance, plates, and you can use old ass cars. You don't have much overhead and Uber knows it.


----------



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

City counsel here has put almost no regulation on ride share. Airport pick ups are allowed, no min fare, so special plates etc. They spent lobby money very well.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It seems like a lot of people in Nashville only do Uber as a part time job. No special insurance, plates, and you can use old ass cars. You don't have much overhead and Uber knows it.


Nashville has not finalized their regulations yet, they were passed December 16th. The special insurance and permits are in their way and Uber knows it. The use of a brand new car has long been out of the question when you take depreciation into account. With the new prices the use of any vehicle is out of the question when you actually account for expenses.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> . The special insurance and permits are in their way


You mean on their way?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

nashdriver said:


> City counsel here has put almost no regulation on ride share. Airport pick ups are allowed, no min fare, so special plates etc. They spent lobby money very well.


So why are Nashville uber drivers crying so much ? They didn't have jobs before Uber came to town?


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You mean on their way?


Yep you got me. I intended to say on. The city just had the 3rd and final vote for rideshare regulations on December 16th. From what I read they are planning on changing the procedures by enforcing background checks, regular vehicle inspections, permits specific to rideshare, and insurance changes. I have asked around but I have not heard a date when everything will be enforced or exactly what the enforcements will be. All I know is what I have read in the news.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So why are Nashville uber drivers crying so much ? They didn't have jobs before Uber came to town?


Suppose Uber cuts NYC's rates to .73 per mile? Guess you will be crying too!


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is the last article I read.

http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...lyft-regulations-approved-nashville/20515557/

I maybe mistaken on the permit. I could have swore I read it somewhere but I do not see it here.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> Yep you got me. I intended to say on. The city just had the 3rd and final vote for rideshare regulations on December 16th. From what I read they are planning on changing the procedures by enforcing background checks, regular vehicle inspections, permits specific to rideshare, and insurance changes. I have asked around but I have not heard a date when everything will be enforced or exactly what the enforcements will be. All I know is what I have read in the news.


Well, when everyone gets legal, maybe the rates will go up for Nashville.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Suppose Uber cuts NYC's rates to .73 per mile? Guess you will be crying too!


I just wouldn't do it anymore I already gave up on Uber, their clients are a bunch of arrogant millennial ******bags. They think that they're geniuses because they can use a smartphone. 
And you have nowhere near the overhead of a uber driver in a major city.


----------



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So why are Nashville uber drivers crying so much ? They didn't have jobs before Uber came to town?


It's the monopoly effect, I have a new vehicle so I have to drive for them. They guarantee me money so that I don't move to lyft. The increase market share by undercutting on price. While over paying drivers. To push out everyone else. Once they remove competitors then they raise rate and raise driver fee. It's a move first patented by Andrew Carnegie with US Steel.... Economics and cut throat business are the same today as ever. Only real thing to do is for city counsel to create a minimum fare.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I just wouldn't do it anymore I already gave up on Uber, their clients are a bunch of arrogant millennial ******bags. They think that they're geniuses because they can use a smartphone.
> And you have nowhere near the overhead of a uber driver in a major city.


I don't drive in Nashville. That's not even the point. No matter where you live you have expenses. Reducing the rate so low as to not be able to cover those expenses is asinine. It is at the point where public safety becomes a very real issue. I don't care what Uber is trying to do with the rate cuts. However Uber is not the only problem here. They need all this capital they a receiving in order to pay for guarantees. So the people or companies providing the capital are also at fault.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

nashdriver said:


> It's the monopoly effect, I have a new vehicle so I have to drive for them. They guarantee me money so that I don't move to lyft. The increase market share by undercutting on price. While over paying drivers. To push out everyone else. Once they remove competitors then they raise rate and raise driver fee. It's a move first patented by Andrew Carnegie with US Steel.... Economics and cut throat business are the same today as ever. Only real thing to do is for city counsel to create a minimum fare.


Once competition is run out of town, you won't have any choice but Uber if you still want to participate in ride sharing. And why would they raise rates to benefit drivers after that?

Speaking of Andrew Carnegie, are you familiar with the issues surrounding Homestead Strike? Lol


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

I read the article & emailed the reporter thanking him for his story but told him he needs to dig deeper! A Uber driver cannot maintain their car for Nashville rates & it puts pax at risks. Also referred him to this site & understand Uber math! Hope he digs deeper! I encourage all of you to email this reporter at bottom of mews story to help keep it up for him to dig deeper!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Everyone should thank this reporter and follow him if he is on twitter or any Social media. Ask him to please keep word out that drivers are powerless to change situation without help from passengers.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

observer said:


> Everyone should thank this reporter and follow him if he is on twitter or any Social media. Ask him to please keep word out that drivers are powerless to change situation without help from passengers.


It's better if you respond at end of story with a email asking him to dig deeper. I did!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> Everyone should thank this reporter and follow him if he is on twitter or any Social media. Ask him to please keep word out that drivers are powerless to change situation without help from passengers.


I want to see a reporter do a story about the economics of ridesharing from a driver's perspective, not just from a corporate/macro perspective.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I want to see a reporter do a story about the economics of ridesharing from a driver's perspective, not just from a corporate/macro perspective.


Then email the reporter like I did and let him know from the propspective of a driver. Reporters do follow up reporting when they get tons of responses. You can email him at end of story...hit email button.

http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...urt-them-not-company-287877241.html?lc=Tablet


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Then email the reporter like I did and let him know from the propspective of a driver. Reporters do follow up reporting when they get tons of responses. You can email him at end of story...hit email button.
> 
> http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...urt-them-not-company-287877241.html?lc=Tablet


Exactly.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

observer said:


> Exactly.


Done and Done. Great idea.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Then email the reporter like I did and let him know from the propspective of a driver. Reporters do follow up reporting when they get tons of responses. You can email him at end of story...hit email button.
> 
> http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...urt-them-not-company-287877241.html?lc=Tablet


I emailed him today as well.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

nashdriver said:


> It's the monopoly effect, I have a new vehicle so I have to drive for them. They guarantee me money so that I don't move to lyft. The increase market share by undercutting on price. While over paying drivers. To push out everyone else. Once they remove competitors then they raise rate and raise driver fee. It's a move first patented by Andrew Carnegie with US Steel.... Economics and cut throat business are the same today as ever. Only real thing to do is for city counsel to create a minimum fare.


What ? That's like saying, " I bought a new gun, now I have to shoot somebody ".


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

nashdriver said:


> It was on last night it was a video story with an interview and graphics from Uber blog


Uber's blog? At least we know it'll be factual, honest information then.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

nashdriver said:


> They guarantee me money so that I don't move to lyft. The increase market share by undercutting on price. While over paying drivers. To push out everyone else. Once they remove competitors then they raise rate and raise driver fee. It's a move first patented by Andrew Carnegie with US Steel.... Economics and cut throat business are the same today as ever.


You should be good to go then. I'm glad you know that Uber is going to take care of you. I'd get you a pillow and a sleeping bag for that new car.


----------

